# The Hypno Tapes I'm Using....Yes or No?



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

Okay, I'm on about day 69 or something with the hypno tapes, but I have missed days where I wasn't scheduled to miss, it was often too, cause I'd fall asleep before hitting the Play button. So here's my yes or no question; Will the tapes still help me? Or did I screw up the program so much that I have to start all over again? Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A, I answered this on the discussion forum for you. If you don't see it I will post it here, but take a look see and tell me what you think?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

ALet us know if you ned help or if you have sorted it







Best RegardsMike


----------

